# Neglected composers game round 8, April 1-April 3



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Now there are five composers in the Pantheon, and a couple more are getting close. This will be the last round, so vote for effect! Our list:

>> Pantheon of the Unappreciated <<
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
2 (tie) - Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
2 (tie) - Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)
4 - Frank Bridge (1879-1941)
5 - Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936)

>> Ranks of the Unempantheoned <<
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906) - 8
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 5
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 3
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 5
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 4
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 6
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 8
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 4
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 5
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 2
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 2
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 5
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 7
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 7
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 5
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 6
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 5

You can read about these composers and listen to their music in the first three threads:
Round 1: http://www.talkclassical.com/47997-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 2: http://www.talkclassical.com/48092-neglected-composers-game-round.html
Round 3: http://www.talkclassical.com/48156-neglected-composers-game-round.html

This is round 8; it is the last round. There will be no more. As before, each member may vote for one or two composers. You may do this just once this round. Onward!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Toch and Arensky!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Arensky and Wieniawski


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Casella and Clementi


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Karl-Birger Blomdahl and Ikuma Dan


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Arensky has entered the Pantheon.

I vote Arriaga.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Neglected composers are the ones getting the least votes.  Going to check them out.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

>> Pantheon of the Unappreciated <<
1 - Ernest Chausson (1855-1899)
2 (tie) - Johann Nepomuk Hummel (1778-1837)
2 (tie) - Jan Dismas Zelenka (1679-1745)
4 - Frank Bridge (1879-1941)
5 - Ottorino Respighi (1879-1936)
6 - Anton Stepanovich Arensky (1861-1906)

>> Ranks of the Unempantheoned <<
Round: Composer - Votes so far (if any)
1: Juan Crisóstomo Arriaga (1806-1826) - 6
3: Algernon Ashton (1859-1937) - 3
3: Granville Bantock (1868-1946) - 5
2: Karl-Birger Blomdahl (1916-1968) - 5
2: Antonio Caldara (1670-1736)
3: Alfredo Casella (1883-1947) - 7
2: Alfredo Catalani (1854-1893) - 1
1: Muzio Clementi (1752-1832) - 9
3: Ikuma Dan (1924-2001) - 5
1: Edison Denisov (1929-1996) - 5
1: Ignacy Feliks Dobrzynski (1807-1867) - 2
3: Jan Ladislav Dussek (1760-1812) - 2
2: John Field (1782-1837) - 3
3: Ignaz Holzbauer (1711-1783)
3: Guillaume Lekeu (1870-1894) - 1
1: Gian Francesco Malipiero (1882-1973) - 5
1: Erkki Melartin (1875-1937) - 7
1: Giacomo Meyerbeer (1791-1864) - 7
2: Masao Ohki (1901-1971) - 2
2: Charles Villiers Stanford (1852-1924) - 5
1: Ernst Toch (1887-1964) - 7
1: Henryk Wieniawski (1835-1880) - 6


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Arriaga and Wieniawski


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

C'mon guys! Let's get Toch up there. Just hear his Symphony No. 3!


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Clementi and Toch


----------



## doctorjohn (Mar 5, 2017)

Pitoni and Reichmann


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

If this is the last round, Clementi seems the only one who could reach the much coveted Pantheon of the Unappreciated. I do enjoy Clementi, but don't view him as quite deserving of such an honor. So I'm holding my vote and waiting to see if there is a late surge.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Clementi enters the Pantheon at No. 7 with Raz's vote.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

mmsbls said:


> So I'm holding my vote and waiting to see if there is a late surge.


Vote Toch and I give you a true round of applause. He really deserves to be up there! Have you considered sampling his works?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Such enthusiasm should be rewarded. I'll break my own rule and vote again, because I only voted for one composer before. So...Toch!

Toch is now at 9.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

:clap: :clap: :tiphat: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

In honor of this thread - and especially Portamento's efforts - I have just assigned Toch's "The Juggler" to one of my piano students. He's excited about getting started on it, and he thanked me repeatedly for giving it to him. I told him that he should thank Portamento instead! :tiphat:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bettina said:


> In honor of this thread - and especially Portamento's efforts - I have just assigned Toch's "The Juggler" to one of my piano students. He's excited about getting started on it, and he thanked me repeatedly for giving it to him. I told him that he should thank Portamento instead! :tiphat:


I am very glad to hear that. 'The Juggler' is such a fun piece - to play _and _to hear. Now, I don't play piano, but it seems relatively hard; if you don't mind me asking, how old is your student? Just curious. I remember when I was taking cello lessons and finally got assigned something that wasn't in the book - Marcello's _Sonata_ in A minor, Op. 19. Up until then I was playing various arrangements of pieces by Bach, Schumann, and such. As one would expect, I wanted to learn something that was actually meant to a cellist to play. Thus, Marcello was a truly invigorating experience, one that all young musicians go through one way or another.

Back to Toch. He definitely has an interesting way of writing for the piano. The piano sonata is also a fine work worthy of performance. You should give it a try!

Thanks,
Portamento


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Portamento said:


> I am very glad to hear that. 'The Juggler' is such a fun piece - to play _and _to hear. Now, I don't play piano, but it seems relatively hard; if you don't mind me asking, how old is your student? Just curious. I remember when I was taking cello lessons and finally got assigned something that wasn't in the book - Marcello's Sonata, Op. 19. Up until then I was just playing various arrangements of pieces by Bach, Schumann, and such. Truly exciting experience that every young musician goes through.
> 
> Toch has an interesting way of writing for the piano. The piano sonata is a fine work as well.
> 
> ...


My student is 13 years old. I agree that "The Juggler" is a tough piece (lots of big leaps and tremolos!). However, he's up for the challenge. He recently passed his level 8 piano exam with honors, and he's eager to get started on some level 9 pieces - including "The Juggler" - for next year's exam.

Thanks for the link to Toch's piano sonata. If I have time, I might practice a few sections to play for my student at his next lesson, to give him a broader sense of Toch's overall style.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bettina said:


> My student is 13 years old. I agree that "The Juggler" is a tough piece (lots of big leaps and tremolos!). However, he's up for the challenge. He recently passed his level 8 piano exam with honors, and he's eager to get started on some level 9 pieces - including "The Juggler" - for next year's exam.
> 
> Thanks for the link to Toch's piano sonata. If I have time, I might practice a few sections to play for my student at his next lesson, to give him a broader sense of Toch's overall style.


Impressive student, I must say! It makes me happy to know that pianists are being introduced to Toch at such a young age. I guess he isn't all that forgotten so much as the bulk of his oeuvre is waiting to be discovered. While Toch's specialty was in writing for the string quartet and orchestra, he seemed to have an interesting pianistic side as well.

If you want to hear some of Toch's undisputed masterpieces, I would direct you to these three CDs:






















I know I've made all of TC sick of Toch for the time being, but I must encourage everyone to check these recordings out.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Melartin
Meyerbeer


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This round, and the game, are closed. The final list is posted at

http://www.talkclassical.com/48354-neglected-composers-game-winners.html#post1217301


----------

